
The Node Is Nonsense: Better ways to measure progress than Moore's law [pdf] - saadalem
https://www.gwern.net/docs/cs/2020-moore.pdf
======
fjarlq
There’s plenty of room at the Top: What will drive computer performance after
Moore’s law? (2020)

PDF: [http://gaznevada.iq.usp.br/wp-
content/uploads/2020/06/thomps...](http://gaznevada.iq.usp.br/wp-
content/uploads/2020/06/thompson-20_computer_performance_review.pdf)

~~~
recuter
I vaguely recall reading somewhere that for some nontrivial software (I forget
what exactly) the speedup from hardware advances between Apple II and ~2000
was roughly equivalent to running the most modern iteration of the algorithms
involved on the original machine.

I've terribly butchered this since the details completely escape me but you
get what I mean. It feels like it could be true, which is... neat. This sort
of thing certainly happened several times with gaming consoles where
developers are able to squeeze every ounce of performance from the hardware at
the very end of its generation.

~~~
sanxiyn
Trends in algorithmic progress [https://aiimpacts.org/trends-in-algorithmic-
progress/](https://aiimpacts.org/trends-in-algorithmic-progress/) is the best
work on this topic I am aware of.

2000x is believable, but that doesn't mean the latest algorithm will run on
Apple II. Algorithmic speedup is often hardware relative. For example better
cache locality is less important in older hardwares.

------
mkoubaa
This metric is predicated on the assumption that chips must be manufactured by
printing transistors on 2D silicon. I'm sure when 3d silicon printing becomes
possible we will have to generalize Moore's law to 3D.

------
ksec
I sometimes wonder, if it is just me.

No-one, no site I have read, whether they are tabloid type ( like Wccftech )
or professional type ever claims the end of Moore's law equals the end of
transistor improvement. ( It just meant we wont be getting the improvement as
quickly or as much )

And yet somehow, somewhere, some marketing reckons the Mass Thinks Moore's Law
equals transistor improvement. So we are now "redefining" Moore's Law equals
transistor improvement and it is not dead. As shown in the recent Intel
Conference.

Which sort of make any discussion on the topic pointless.

------
sktguha
Is there an HTML version? PDF version is impossible to read on mobile device

